# BL book with a bit of Tyranid action in it?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

ok ive covered the space wolf saga, 95% of the HH books and the Blood angles omnibus 1. but im yet to get a book with heaps of tyranid action in it, what book or series of books has heaps of tyranids in it? 

cheers,
Ryan.


----------



## cafel (Dec 21, 2008)

The ultramarines omnibus's second book is chockful of tyranid goodness. First book is dark eldar and necrons and the third is chaos. It's a good collection and it should be rather cheap for the amount you get.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

warrior brood, from the death watch series is all abou them.well, and some other stuff too.


----------



## domdan (Oct 26, 2008)

i agree with cafel. the ultramarines omnibus is great as the second book is all about tyrannids and sees uriel ventris lead a deathwatch team into the hive queen fleet thing.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

ah good! i actually have the ultramarines omnibus sitting there still in its plastic!
just have never got around to reading it as the smurfs are kind of my least fav chapters.
that and the HH series takes up alot of my time. i guess ill give it a look!


----------

